# How much light?



## RickB (Jan 3, 2008)

I just bought a 156gal oceanic tank, dims are 60x24x24. I am planning on putting many crypts, anubias, java fern and moss, maresilea, and bolbitus in the tank. All seem to be low light plants. How much lighting do you think I need. The lights will be about 6" from the top of the water. I plan on having about 3" of substrate. Thank you for your input in advance.


----------



## chejian (May 13, 2008)

This is my site. Welcome to find your favor products!
I am uploading new product for that. Just a few days and done that immidiately.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

For low-light plants you want around 1 - 1.5 WPG in a large tank. So you could shoot for 150 - 250 watts and be okay for LOW-light plants. BUT, since your fixture will be elveated 6" from the tank, you may need to go higher, or get similar wattage with more intense T-5 bulbs with good reflectors.

Edit: Since your tank is deeper (24"), you may want at least 200 watts even with a 3" substrate. You could still grow the low-light plants with the lower end of wattage, but it will be SLOW, and if any of the species you choose prefer moderate over low light, they may not perform at all.


----------



## RickB (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you davemonkey. I think I will go with 6 54w t5s staggered to cover the whole five feet.


----------

